
A case in defense of ES6 generators in JavaScript - MadRabbit
http://nikolay.rocks/2016-05-03-case-for-generators
======
pedalpete
Good read, but looking through all the examples, the callback is the easiest
to read.

So we've added more constructors to get away from callback hell, but have we
really gotten there?

On the other hand, I was about to promisify a library I've been working on,
but have decided that generators are a better fit, for those who like working
with promises :)

